# Tritones Ashtray Thread



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Totally unexpected and very thankful for Mike taking the time to make me a member of the "Tritonic's Ashtray Club". I picked up a bundle of the little buggers but in the next size up because they were out of this size. Mike took care of me and sent me some anyhow. They are indeed a pretty good smoke. Thank you Sir Tritones for including me as a member of this prestigious club.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

WE WANT MORE PICTURES OF THE ASHTRAY...

seriously it looks absolutely beautiful.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I'll take a few more unless your asking for others that Mike has of these. Great size and great look. The wife was very pleased because it goes with her furniture also.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*A couple more for your viewing pleasure!*


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Paul - glad you like the ashtray! And it's OK with me if the wife likes it so much she just has to steal it and use it for a spoon rest. You don't have to tell her that, though, if you don't want to. :biggrin:

It does make kind of a fun cigar holder.

Hope the panatellas smoke as good as the others you bought. I'm hoping to find out this weekend if I like them. If not, you may have another package coming your way! :rofl:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Those are awesome ashtrays... I tried the shops around here but everyone only carried the boring black ones... no thanks!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Awesome indeed! Though Mike, what you said is what happened to me. My wife saw it and fawned...it has been hijacked as a common spoon holder. She has been gracious with my cigarring so I wasn't going to complain (too much). We do have one of the plain black ones so when the warm weather returns and I am found more frequently back on the front porch, that puppy is coming with me!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> Awesome indeed! Though Mike, what you said is what happened to me. My wife saw it and fawned...it has been hijacked as a common spoon holder. She has been gracious with my cigarring so I wasn't going to complain (too much). We do have one of the plain black ones so when the warm weather returns and I am found more frequently back on the front porch, that puppy is coming with me!


Once you get the chance to drop plenty of ashes in it, maybe she'll give up on it as a spoon rest!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Seriosly nice ashtray man.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

That is completely awesome.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Tritones said:


> Paul - *glad you like the ashtray! And it's OK with me if the wife likes it so much she just has to steal it and use it for a spoon rest*. You don't have to tell her that, though, if you don't want to. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Already in my PC room--she now knows it's mine---
> ...


*
Not sure what your flavor profile's are but something tells me you will enjoy this smoke....Thanks again brother for the awesome surprise!*


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Seriously my pleasure, Paul!


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> *A couple more for your viewing pleasure!*


Once again Im going to state that this looks exlactly like the spoon rest that I bought, is someone buying spoon rests and remarketing them as cigar ashtrays or vice versea????


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok I didnt read all the posts before replying ...... my bad



> Awesome indeed! Though Mike, what you said is what happened to me. My wife saw it and fawned...it has been hijacked as a common spoon holder. She has been gracious with my cigarring so I wasn't going to complain (too much). We do have one of the plain black ones so when the warm weather returns and I am found more frequently back on the front porch, that puppy is coming with me!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Regardless of what it was tended for I now have some smokes and a awesome ashtray that my wife cannot use..
Mike, again I thank you for the thoughtful gift my friend!


----------

